# Enough Stickers???



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

who's car is this? it was spotted at a 711 in Irvine today (April 5)


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats mine...J/K. Who ever owns that must be making some mad power, I mean turbo charged and and vtec equipped, what more can you ask for?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

My friend took that picture around the corner from his place... I'd like to know who owns it so I can go burn it to the ground...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Why u h8t'n on my ride?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, sorry Ruben, didn't know it was yours... Its just that when I look at it, my eyes burst into flames... didn't mean to offend you!


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

ok.................but y???????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ok he didn't take that pic in Irvine, he told me just a few hours ago that he was in Hacienda Heights when he took that picture...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I hope it was a joke


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Geez, if only the money spent on decals would have gone to mods!
Nissan V-tec huh?


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

looks stuped to much stikers


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe he get's sponsered part's etc. hence all the sticker's! Personally unless it was a track/show car the sticker's be cool but daily driver doesn't suit it's look.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

:lame: turbonectics huh? :thumbdwn:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

I want that car lol hahahahah


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

that car looks mad fasst!

why do people do that? He must work at the vinyl decal cart at the mall.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

It Has A Vtec Sticker, Roflmao!


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

hey, I work at a vinyl decal shop at the mall..  .. that is too much though.. I Have a business here in Tyler TX mall doing graphics and decals and I do get customers that get performance logos even though they dont have it. I wish that I dont have to sell them decals but its money. I even sell stupid vinyls like import killers and piss on imports. Money is money


heres my cardomain site if you want to check out my kiosk www.cardomain.com/id/cbbr08


----------

